# 2008?



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Any ideas what is in store for '08?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

With our current situation, might it be better to simply hold meetings on a bi-monthly or even quarterly basis? That way, each meeting can cover more topics as well as be more informative and educational. Also will give speaker(s) time in advance to prep as well as members time in advance to plan to come. At the same time, these meetings can then be bigger and more formal at ADG. Which might work better since I do feel a little bad having to hold meetings there all the time, even though Jeff and Mike are always great sports about it ........unless Thanh's house is ready

An example of what I'm talking about:

1st bi-monthly meeting:
Topics
1.Aquascape 101: how to set plants up for layout design
2. Some do's and don'ts about choosing the fish
3. Plant and other NA-related stuff swap/trade

2nd bi-monthly meeting:
Topics
1.Aquascape 101: The different kinds of layout materials and where to collect them
2. Q and A on dosing fertilizers
3. Plant and other NA-related stuff swap/trade
And each of these topics can be covered by a guest speaker OR a member who would like to host the meeting. 

***It would also be great to hold another plant-fest AND/OR have our honorary member Jerry take us on another field collection trip(which reminds me of what happened to the pygmy sunfish Luis had?).

Again, just to render some examples.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

To be honest as long as there is a time where we can have individual questions answered and discussions on things I would be happy.


You mentioned a pygmy sunfish. Those are what me and harrishawk had caught a while ago. Did you try to keep it? If so what did you feed it? They like to perch on things I've found which adds a lot of character to the tank I think.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I really do not mind having the "formal" meeting bi-monthly, but I do like to get togeather and BS, swap plants whatever.

I think that we really need to step it up this year, I was talking to Mike this weekend and he had a lot of good ideas.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree monthly get togethers are nice and more formal meetings happening bi-monthly is good!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, I second this idea, too. We can always hang out and BS and what not. Formal meetings in less quantity but better quality is more important in my opinion.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Well i plan on joining


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

That's another thing....can we get an outline of membership fees/dues/requirements/etc....would like to post it over on HoustonFishBox as a tacked thread as well for those that want to join over there.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

About when should we expect that to be up?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> That's another thing....can we get an outline of membership fees/dues/requirements/etc....would like to post it over on HoustonFishBox as a tacked thread as well for those that want to join over there.


Did we ever figured out who the moderator is so he or she can make club policies into stickies

On the same note, with the holiday season already in place, I doubt there will be anything planned for the next few weeks. That's why I thought maybe we can start tossing ideas around to see what people would like to do.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, Right now I am moderator of our section until it's decided since someone had to be it for it to start.

Also we need some sort of icon for our section as well.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Luis and I had talked about the moderator issue before, I posted it a few months back. I looked ito this and even went as far as to email the APC team to inquire about setting up one of our users to do this. They basicly came off that we did not need a moderator.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

oh, I was referring to HoustonFishBox.com


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone hear from Luis lately? Seems as though he has gone MIA....phone's dead.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> Anyone hear from Luis lately? Seems as though he has gone MIA....phone's dead.


Prob tied up with family matters such the holiday season spree, or he might have lost his phone

In any case, might we try to have a little gathering to discuss where to take the club the next year? A place where we don't get kicked out and can toss ideas around.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Second on Paul's request.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry! But I have been very busy. As far as gathering when would you like to do it? I will be on the SW side of town tomorrow after 2:00 PM perhaps much earlier, so let me know.
Regards,
Navarro


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I will be out for the holiday this weekend in central Texas.
Next week would be better for me.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, we definitely need to get together, and take our club to the next level in 2008. I'm not going back to work until Jan. 2nd, so I can basically get together anytime. 

On another note Happy Holidays everyone! Hope Santa brings everyone some great ADA stuff this year :lol:


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah I definately would like to have a meeting even if it is a small get-together. I will need to unload some riccia and some rubin on someone and maybe get some moss for my soon to be shrimp tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

So are we gonna get together?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

OK

I prepose that we meet on Monday Dec, 31
maybe have lunch together. Anyone down for that?

If anyone needs to get ahold of me, PM me. I am currently without my personal cell for a while (it broke). I have my company cell which receives email and my APC account is tied to my work email.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yah, I don't mind meeting up too. Just name a time and a place.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

How about Monday December 31 @ 1:00
Some at some eatery, maybe Star Pizza (we did not make it for the Holiday dinner)....I love me some pizza too

Who is all in? Does anyone have any problems with this time? Does any one have an alternative suggestion? Just thowing it out there to get the ball rolling.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Can't, that's the day I solo in an airplane for the first time.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

OK, so what day is cool? 
This Saturday (12/29) is wrecked for me, I am free on 1/1 & 1/2) or we could do it on Saturday 1/5/08.


BTW whatever happened with HAS auction?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Majority rules. Whatever date that is agreeble to most people will be it.

I second Kev's 31st. 1/1 or 1/2 is also good for me.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

would i be able to pay club dues at this meeting?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I should be available for the 31st....for those that don't know though that's New Years eve.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

there should be fireworks


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I am all for fireworks and some booze to turn me loose 


Maybe Thanh won't mind letting us do that in his backyard since it is OUTSIDE of Houston


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Mike @ ADG has graciously offered the use of their facilities if we get together on a day that the doors are open. I would like to thank Mike for his offer and continually supporting and inspiring our efforts.

Lets factor this in as we narrow down the target for the date, time & place.
Any one else?
John?
Luis?
Thanh?
Bueller?
Bueller?
Bueller?...sorry, bad Farris Bueller joke.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I will make it.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I will be out of town still. Maybe next Saturday?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

31rst is best for me too.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

OK so seems like majority is for Monday Dec 31.
any opinions on time and place.
Knowing that people may have plans that evening earlier may be better.
I threw out Star Pizza @ 1pm and Mike offered ADG if the doors are open.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

i cant make it stupid work


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

The doors are open . Anytime before 2PM .


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

As always, a big Thank-you to ADG's Mike and Jeff for always lending us their helping hands!

I agree that if we do meet we should do so at earlier hour, and this coincides with what Mike just said. 

I think a good time would be 10am, esp if we plan to meet at ADG since they will be busy after 2pm. 

Another option if we don't want to meet that early, is to have lunch at some eatery. That way, we can talk about what we need to talk about and also have enough time later to do our respective family events(for me, that means going out drinking and play some fireworks)


BTW, can we all bring whatever plant trimmings we may have? I will most likely have some to bring.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope i can show up but it'll depend on the time.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, so should we just meet at ADG at, say, 11am on Monday? And go from there. Either go in and have our meeting OR go somewhere else. 


For plants, I will bring:

-R.colorata
-L.arcuata
-P.stellata
and maybe others.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes,
Although I am not sure ADG will be open tomorrow. Anyone know?
I am sure Jeff or Mike will be there. But if not, we can always wait for every one to convine and move on.
11 sounds great to me. Then we can segway to a lunch.

So far it looks like we have a good handful of people. Has anyone heard from John yet?

See you guys at 11


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry for not checking in here which cause me to be a bit late....great meeting up with everyone and Thanks again Mike for opening the doors to us!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's all good. At least we were able to meet regardless and got to discuss the direction to take the club to. Let's shoot for the 1st meeting in the 2nd Saturday of January.


----------

